# The Perfect Fermentation Fridge



## MarkBastard

A little while back someone here mentioned they wanted to offload their bar fridge. I casually asked if a bunnings fermenter would fit in it, and the user said yes, the partition between the freezer and fridge can be removed by simply removing 2 screws, and then a bunnings fermenter fits. I thought nice, I'll take it off your hands at $100.

I have since used it for two batches, and I can tell you it's the perfect fermentation fridge for bunnings fermenters. I can't comment if other 25/30L fermenters fit nicely or not but happy to measure if anyone is interested.

Brand: Homemaker
Model: HMBF115BS (Silver), HMBF115BWW(White)

Why is it so good?

1 - Only need to remove two screws and then the partition between the fridge and freezer just slides out like a tray.
2 - The cooling lines are integrated into the sides of the fridge, there is no metal plate at the top.
3 - There is a defrost drain at the back of the fridge that collects most of the excess condensation that forms in fermenting fridges (this is a GREAT bonus)
4 - The toughened class shelf at the bottom can handle the weight of a fermenter (so far)
5 - The door shelves are a great size to hold bottles if you are like me and bottle the extra beer at the bottom of the fermenter, and want these bottles to condition at fermenting temps
6 - These should be fairly easy to find second hand on Ebay for about $100. They were sold at KMart in 2008 for $200 and seem like they were a hot item
7 - They are very quiet when running compared to other bar fridges I've owned.

I liked this one so much that I bought another one, picked it up yesterday. I now have a white and a silver model. The reason I didn't make this thread earlier is I didn't want competition on Ebay hahaha.




Both my fridges set up and running, fitting nicely under the work bench I built for homebrew/general work. The right hand side one will be running on the fridge thermostat for cold conditioning for the time being.



The new silver one, picture showing the inside. Notice the drain at the back that catches most condensation.



The white one I've had for a while fermenting my amber ale with two bottles conditioning in the door shelves (750ml PET bottles).


----------



## Siborg

I want one

Can't find em on ebay at all though (in Victoria, anyway)


----------



## MarkBastard

Siborg said:


> I want one
> 
> Can't find em on ebay at all though (in Victoria, anyway)



Took me a few weeks to find one. Just keep searching for bar fridge and look for one with the home maker logo top middle like in the pics, then if there aren't any good internal shots ask the seller for the model number and make sure it's as above. There are a few similar home maker ones that don't have the removable partition or the drain at the back.


----------



## Siborg

Mark^Bastard said:


> Took me a few weeks to find one. Just keep searching for bar fridge and look for one with the home maker logo top middle like in the pics, then if there aren't any good internal shots ask the seller for the model number and make sure it's as above. There are a few similar home maker ones that don't have the removable partition or the drain at the back.



Come to think of it, I think they were selling them at Big W last christmas. I'll need to pop in and check the model number. Were priced around $150-200 by memory.


----------



## MarkBastard

Could definitely be the case.

Also even though this is a home maker fridge I don't know if they're actually a manufacturer. So there may be the exact same fridges branded with other 'home' brands. If anyone finds this info out please post it here. They really are good fridges. I've been looking for fridges like this for over a year and was very lucky to chance upon one.


----------



## captaincleanoff

I'd say kegerators are the best fermentation fridges. No hump at the bottom. 

I can fit my 75L fermenter in no problem..


----------



## MarkBastard

captaincleanoff said:


> I'd say kegerators are the best fermentation fridges. No hump at the bottom.
> 
> I can fit my 75L fermenter in no problem..



Are they the best fermentation fridges for 20L batches?

How much do they cost?


----------



## C_west

I also have a bar fridge (westinghouse) that I got for free off a mate who needed the space when he downsized to a unit. $60 for a temp controller and I reckon I have the best fermentation fridge aswell! Although mine must be slightly larger as I did not have to remove the freezer to get my coopers 30L fermenter in with a glad wrap airlock.

Fits nicely under the bar and when not fermenting I can use it as a normal bar fridge. Best $60 bucks ever


----------



## Siborg

C_west said:


> I also have a bar fridge (westinghouse) that I got for free off a mate who needed the space when he downsized to a unit. $60 for a temp controller and I reckon I have the best fermentation fridge aswell! Although mine must be slightly larger as I did not have to remove the freezer to get my coopers 30L fermenter in with a glad wrap airlock.
> 
> Fits nicely under the bar and when not fermenting I can use it as a normal bar fridge. Best $60 bucks ever


 Do you know the model number of the fridge? I'll be on the lookout for one that can fit a fermenter in them now. I could then use my big one for just CC'ing and stop having to worry about adding/taking out bottles of ice.


----------



## Barley Belly

I think my Kelvinator 331L Fridge only is the shit when it comes to a fermentation fridge

But I could be a little biased

$150 off Ebay, Tempmate off Ross, free hand me down heatbelt, $6 12 volt fan with free adapter, $35 to make two strong as an ox amplimesh shelves

Suits me to a tee as I do double batch no chill cubed AG's and crash chill for a week after fermentation. Enough space left on the floor and door for 30 long necks to condition if required.

I just wuv Kelvin The Ferminator :wub:

PS- Since these pics were taken I have upgraded to gladwrap, instead of lids/no o-rings


----------



## MarkBastard

I probably should have specified the main thing I was after was the smallest possible fridge that still fit a bunnings fermenter and didn't leak water, and was available in as new condition fairly readily at a decent price.

There are obviously bigger fridges that can hold fermenters and do a good job. People with limited space like me will want the smallest thing possible.


----------



## argon

Mark^Bastard said:


> I probably should have specified the main thing I was after was the smallest possible fridge that still fit a bunnings fermenter and didn't leak water, and was available in as new condition fairly readily at a decent price.
> 
> There are obviously bigger fridges that can hold fermenters and do a good job. People with limited space like me will want the smallest thing possible.




Yep i think you're right... nice little unit... under bench... beautiful.

However i reckon, i've got the best fermenting fridge. Actually it's an upright freezer, Can fit 4 30 Litre fermenters, with or without airlocks (i use gladwrap) and i can crash chill below freezing point... Eisbock anyone?. (Iced Mocha Oatmeal Stout planned for Babbs Mash Paddle... h34r: ause i can)

insert Bribie G style recycled pic... (ignore the kegerator )




Good work though MB... i have a mate looking for a space saving option... I told him to keep an eye out for what you've described.... Thanks mate


----------



## MarkBastard

Yeah before I decided to make a work bench with fridges underneath I was looking to get an upright freezer, I reckon with unlimited space they are the best option for sure. More insulated and usually less annoying moulding etc.


----------



## C_west

Sorry mate the only thing I could find on it was Westinghouse. Although it does have a LG compressor of all things? All I did was take the measurements of the fermenter and then measure up the internal space of the fridge. I will admit I had to use a Stanley knife to cut out the middle shelf in the door as it had one of those shelf with the plastic just moulded to the shape and you cant remove it, as it was impossible to shut the door with the fermenter inside. Solid investment though, the quality of my brew is so much higher since having the ability to control ferm temp.



Siborg said:


> Do you know the model number of the fridge? I'll be on the lookout for one that can fit a fermenter in them now. I could then use my big one for just CC'ing and stop having to worry about adding/taking out bottles of ice.


----------



## thesunsettree

argon said:


> Yep i think you're right... nice little unit... under bench... beautiful.
> 
> However i reckon, i've got the best fermenting fridge. Actually it's an upright freezer, Can fit 4 30 Litre fermenters, with or without airlocks (i use gladwrap) and i can crash chill below freezing point... Eisbock anyone?. (Iced Mocha Oatmeal Stout planned for Babbs Mash Paddle... h34r: ause i can)
> 
> insert Bribie G style recycled pic... (ignore the kegerator )
> 
> View attachment 36763
> 
> 
> Good work though MB... i have a mate looking for a space saving option... I told him to keep an eye out for what you've described.... Thanks mate



hi argon


mate that ferment frig looks great. can you tell me the literage of that unit (make/model also). thats exactly what i'm looking for

cheers 
matt


----------



## argon

thesunsettree said:


> hi argon
> 
> 
> mate that ferment frig looks great. can you tell me the literage of that unit (make/model also). thats exactly what i'm looking for
> 
> cheers
> matt



yeah I'll look into it when I get home and do the obligitory walk past, stop and admire before heading up to the wife and kiddy. Not sure how helpful I could be though, cause it's a fairly ancient unit. Got given about a year ago for free off a relly. I will post back tonight with whatever info I have. Although I recently painted over the door so hopefully l can still make out the manufacturer.

Edit: BTW the photo kinda reads like a double door fridge. It's not it's a freezer next to a fridge. Just in case to avoid confusion.


----------



## thesunsettree

argon said:


> yeah I'll look into it when I get home and do the obligitory walk past, stop and admire before heading up to the wife and kiddy. Not sure how helpful I could be though, cause it's a fairly ancient unit. Got given about a year ago for free off a relly. I will post back tonight with whatever info I have. Although I recently painted over the door so hopefully l can still make out the manufacturer.
> 
> Edit: BTW the photo kinda reads like a double door fridge. It's not it's a freezer next to a fridge. Just in case to avoid confusion.




sweet, thanks. even rough internal dimensions would be great

cheers
matt


----------



## MarkBastard

Matt, most upright freezers or the fridge or freezer from a pigeon pair will work. You need to get internal dimensions and make sure that the shelves are removable as some have the cooling lines built into the shelves, particularly freezers.

Just letting you know because almost all upright freezers will be good for fermenting. This thread was more about bar fridges because most bar fridges have some pretty big problems as far as fermenting fridges go. Most of the time they're not big enough for a fermenter with the freezer part intact, and most of the time the freezer part isn't easily altered to fit the fermenter.


----------



## argon

thesunsettree said:


> sweet, thanks. even rough internal dimensions would be great
> 
> cheers
> matt



here's a (crappy) photo of the particulars of my fermenting freezer

hope it helps... good luck finding another one


----------



## Siborg

Hey Mark.

I just found the perfect fermentation fridge too. Funnily enough, it looks identical to yours, except its a Mistral MBF140SS(H) that I scored for FREE!!!

It had a bit of mould inside as it was left outside in the rain for a few days, but I've cleaned it up with anti-bacterial stuff and removed the freezer compartment and its PERFECT!

This thing is literally identical to yours down to the last detail, I'm so lucky my mate told me about this and picked it up for me. I just need a tempmate now and I'm set!


----------



## rendo

Hi Siborg!!

THat is great news mate!! No looking back now. Get yourself a dig thermo off ebay and whammo!!

Brewing with proper temp control ROCKS!!!

Woohooo!

Rendo



Siborg said:


> Hey Mark.
> 
> I just found the perfect fermentation fridge too. Funnily enough, it looks identical to yours, except its a Mistral MBF140SS(H) that I scored for FREE!!!
> 
> It had a bit of mould inside as it was left outside in the rain for a few days, but I've cleaned it up with anti-bacterial stuff and removed the freezer compartment and its PERFECT!
> 
> This thing is literally identical to yours down to the last detail, I'm so lucky my mate told me about this and picked it up for me. I just need a tempmate now and I'm set!


----------



## Siborg

rendo said:


> Hi Siborg!!
> 
> THat is great news mate!! No looking back now. Get yourself a dig thermo off ebay and whammo!!
> 
> Brewing with proper temp control ROCKS!!!
> 
> Woohooo!
> 
> Rendo


Yeah, I've got a temp controller lined up for about 35-45 including postage. Just have to wait till payday and then wait for it to be shipped from hong kong.

Its definitely gotta beat my current method of temp control which is having the brew in a dead fridge and checking it every couple of hours and add or take out 2L of ice to alter by 2 degrees. Will be awesome for cold crashing too. Just chuck it on 2 and leave it... even forget about it for a week or two and get really clear beer.


----------



## thylacine

Pleased with the Westinghouse 423l (no freezer) for lager fermentation without any external temperature control. ie, the fridge's control is set to its' lowest setting which results in a steady 12C. I am experimenting with small batch lager recipes (13litres). eg using 15 litre Fresh Wort Kit ( hold 16.5L cold) containers as fermenters. By placing each fermenter in a slightly larger container (30cm square) with a t-shirt & water 'bath', a constant 10 celcius is maintained.


----------



## MarkBastard

Siborg said:


> Hey Mark.
> 
> I just found the perfect fermentation fridge too. Funnily enough, it looks identical to yours, except its a Mistral MBF140SS(H) that I scored for FREE!!!
> 
> It had a bit of mould inside as it was left outside in the rain for a few days, but I've cleaned it up with anti-bacterial stuff and removed the freezer compartment and its PERFECT!
> 
> This thing is literally identical to yours down to the last detail, I'm so lucky my mate told me about this and picked it up for me. I just need a tempmate now and I'm set!



I didn't see this post until now. Good work mate, that's awesome. I think Mistral is KMart and home maker is Big W or something like that? They must all be from the same manufacturer. Good to know there's Mistral ones as well as it means that there would be more available out there.

Got any pics mate?


----------



## Bribie G

Mark, check ALDI website from week to week, they often have small fridge-only models for the $250 mark - they had tall skinny upright freezers for $299 last week, didn't take too much notice but would probably hold two bunnings vertically.


----------



## earle

This is more a question about freezer/fridge shelf strength but thought I would tag it onto this thread as a few of the replies have this type of setup.

I have an upright freezer that I use for fermenting which has lots of slots in the side to make the shelf height adjustable. It has the plastic coated wire racks with a turned up edge front and back which add a bit of strength. Similar to Argon's in his post above Linky

I normally have one 25L fermenter on the bottom of the freezer and one above it on a shelf. I would like to fit a third fermenter by putting 2 on one shelf. Similar to Argon's picture but I can't tell if the box of Urquell is there to support the shelf or not. Has anyone had any probs with this shelf not being strong enough for the job?


----------



## argon

earle said:


> This is more a question about freezer/fridge shelf strength but thought I would tag it onto this thread as a few of the replies have this type of setup.
> 
> I have an upright freezer that I use for fermenting which has lots of slots in the side to make the shelf height adjustable. It has the plastic coated wire racks with a turned up edge front and back which add a bit of strength. Similar to Argon's in his post above Linky
> 
> I normally have one 25L fermenter on the bottom of the freezer and one above it on a shelf. I would like to fit a third fermenter by putting 2 on one shelf. Similar to Argon's picture but I can't tell if the box of Urquell is there to support the shelf or not. Has anyone had any probs with this shelf not being strong enough for the job?



there's no support under my shelves... the box of Urquell just fits in there nicely cause there's a hump at the back of the fridge. It 's not touching the shelf above. I've since rearranged my shelves and can get 4 fermenters in there 2 on each shelf. The white plastic coated shelves i have (exactly the same as you've described) are pretty sturdy and can easily handle 2 full fermenters...

:icon_offtopic: also side note i adjsuted my kegerator to fit in 6 kegs... :beerbang:


----------



## Siborg

Mark^Bastard said:


> I didn't see this post until now. Good work mate, that's awesome. I think Mistral is KMart and home maker is Big W or something like that? They must all be from the same manufacturer. Good to know there's Mistral ones as well as it means that there would be more available out there.
> 
> Got any pics mate?


And I didn't see your post til now. I'll post some pics when I get home tonight.

Do you get icicles on the top-most part of the fridge?


----------



## earle

argon said:


> there's no support under my shelves... the box of Urquell just fits in there nicely cause there's a hump at the back of the fridge. It 's not touching the shelf above. I've since rearranged my shelves and can get 4 fermenters in there 2 on each shelf. The white plastic coated shelves i have (exactly the same as you've described) are pretty sturdy and can easily handle 2 full fermenters...
> 
> :icon_offtopic: also side note i adjsuted my kegerator to fit in 6 kegs... :beerbang:



Thanks, thats great to hear, especially as there's much better uses for Urquell than supporting shelves. Time to recommission my original fermenter then. Actually I'm surprised you weren't inundated with surprise visitors after posting that picture.


----------



## MarkBastard

Siborg said:


> And I didn't see your post til now. I'll post some pics when I get home tonight.
> 
> Do you get icicles on the top-most part of the fridge?



I get a small amount from time to time. Never enough to require a defrost or anything like that.


----------



## bobbylugino

hi there was just wondering if anyone knew where i could get some plans tom make a fermentation fridge, i havent been brewing for long but it sounds ideal cos i have an old fridge just sitting in the garage just waiting to be converted. any help would be greatly appreciated
cheers


----------



## Cocko

boblog said:


> hi there was just wondering if anyone knew where i could get some plans tom make a fermentation fridge, i havent been brewing for long but it sounds ideal cos i have an old fridge just sitting in the garage just waiting to be converted. any help would be greatly appreciated
> cheers




Hey Boblog,

Welcome to the boards!

There is no set plans but there is 'a plan' - make sure your shelf/s are strong enough to hold a full fermenter, this usually involves replacing them with a stand or re-enforcing them in someway...

The other part of the plan is to control the temp inside, which can be done with a temp controller - sold by some of the sponsors in the banner at the top of the site.

If you have a functioning fridge than you would use the fridge to keep your fermenter cool during summer and some heat source, heat belt, heater etc to keep it warm in winter and simply turn the fridge off - using it as a 'hot box'...

Controlled ferment temps will produce a better beer without doubt. Don't get me wrong you will still check on it all the time but you won't have to worry about a cold night or hot day!

I hope it helps!

Cheers


----------



## MeLoveBeer

Quick question Mark... I noticed that you're using a heat belt for your brews in the fridge; experienced any problems? I picked up the same model fridge as yours and a temp controller last week on ebay and am looking at methods of heating (want to avoid using a heat pad if I can help it).


----------



## MarkBastard

MeLoveBeer said:


> Quick question Mark... I noticed that you're using a heat belt for your brews in the fridge; experienced any problems? I picked up the same model fridge as yours and a temp controller last week on ebay and am looking at methods of heating (want to avoid using a heat pad if I can help it).



Sorry mate only saw this question now.

I'm not using a heat belt, I have used some duct tape to tape the piece of blue camping mat I have permanently against the fermenter to hold the temperature probe so that it is measuring the temperature of the wort and not the air (to an extent anyway).

Never used a heating belt.

Even in the middle of winter at night my garage is about 18 degrees ambient.


----------



## Acasta

Mark^Bastard said:


> Sorry mate only saw this question now.


Only 3 months later...


----------



## MarkBastard

Haha yeah someone linked to this thread from another thread.


----------



## cubbie

I need to find me a little fridge like that. I have a large old clunker at the moment, but it is going to have to go once the reno's are complete.
How big are those Bunnings fermenters? 

Mark did you ever measure the internal dimensions?


----------



## MarkBastard

No, but I can.

What dimensions do you need?


----------



## cubbie

Interested if my existing fermenters will fit inside, so the internal dimensions.

And the size (Volume) of your bunnings fermenter?
Cheers.


----------



## MeLoveBeer

Mark^Bastard said:


> Sorry mate only saw this question now.



No drama's Mark, have got mine setup to heat and chill using the fridge and a heatbelt (we in Melbourne don't have the luxury of such a nice winter temp)


----------



## Defacto

the only bar fridges i can find in perth are westinghouse. how many litres was the home maker fridge?


----------



## Samuel Adams

Siborg said:


> Hey Mark.
> 
> I just found the perfect fermentation fridge too. Funnily enough, it looks identical to yours, except its a Mistral MBF140SS(H) that I scored for FREE!!!
> 
> It had a bit of mould inside as it was left outside in the rain for a few days, but I've cleaned it up with anti-bacterial stuff and removed the freezer compartment and its PERFECT!
> 
> This thing is literally identical to yours down to the last detail, I'm so lucky my mate told me about this and picked it up for me. I just need a tempmate now and I'm set!



Looks like people are on to these now. 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mistral-Bar-Fridge-...=item4cf4c35e10


----------



## Amber Fluid

I really like where in the description the seller claims it to be a 140L fridge yet the plate on the back clearly states:
Total Gross Volume = 120L
Total Storage Volume = 110L

Nevertheless, it looks like a nice size to do the job




Samuel Adams said:


> Looks like people are on to these now.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mistral-Bar-Fridge-...=item4cf4c35e10


----------



## MarkBastard

Samuel Adams said:


> Looks like people are on to these now.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mistral-Bar-Fridge-...=item4cf4c35e10



Yep that definitely looks the same.

Someone in Vic snap that up if you want a ferment fridge.


----------



## kjparker

I'm still looking for one in sydney... So if someone spots one, I'd appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Siborg

They're great. And I could always use a second ferment fridge...


----------



## Samuel Adams

Found this one in QLD but says it has been turned off for a long time, in my experience they don't like that so I'm skeptical about it working.
What do you think ?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bar-Fridge-140-litr...=item20b6db89ef


----------



## brendanw

Any idea how many corny kegs will fit into one of these? Does someone have the internal dimensions? This looks to be the same model and still available http://www.tclelectronics.com.au/product.a...d=70&cid=13


----------



## bond

does anyone know if a 23L Glass carboy with airlock will fit in these 'Homemaker' bar fridges?
I'm happy to gut the door if necessary.


----------



## carniebrew

Slightly off topic but don't be afraid to go without the airlock if space is an issue....it's basically redundant. Just cover the hole with sanitised foil or glad wrap, or run a blow off tube from it into some water for any krausen overflow that might happen.

I've done quite a few small batch brews in one of these with the small lid just not screwed on all that tightly...all have worked out fine. Pitching the dry yeast through that little hole is a bit weird, but they always seem to ferment fine.


----------



## br33zy

Very helpful thread guys.

I just picked the above mentioned Mistral model up on eBay tonight - $116.

There's another one up at the moment if someone else needs one: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mistral-bar-fridge-/161120678149?pt=AU_RefrigeratorsFreezers&hash=item25838a7105&_uhb=1

Looking forward to my first cool controlled ferment!!

Breezy


----------



## rossbaker

Breezy too said:


> Very helpful thread guys.
> 
> I just picked the above mentioned Mistral model up on eBay tonight - $116.
> 
> There's another one up at the moment if someone else needs one: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mistral-bar-fridge-/161120678149?pt=AU_RefrigeratorsFreezers&hash=item25838a7105&_uhb=1
> 
> Looking forward to my first cool controlled ferment!!
> 
> Breezy


Out if interest, was that the same as this one? (110L): http://goo.gl/PTVrRa

I'm keen to get a barfridge sized temp controller too. I'm pretty new to brewing, but I reckon it's going to start being a pain in the arse trying to control temps as the weather keeps getting warmer in Melbourne.


----------



## br33zy

rossbaker said:


> Out if interest, was that the same as this one? (110L): http://goo.gl/PTVrRa
> 
> I'm keen to get a barfridge sized temp controller too. I'm pretty new to brewing, but I reckon it's going to start being a pain in the arse trying to control temps as the weather keeps getting warmer in Melbourne.


Hi Ross,

It looks like the same model. Mine was a mbf140ss (stainless steel). Yours looks like the white equivalent mbf140rh.

If you're not sure and can inspect it before bidding - check that the freezer shelf can be removed by taking out the two screws in the back wall as per the OP.

If you get the right fridge, this really is a simple efficient way to cool control your ferments. I don't know why I took so long to get it organised.

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## rossbaker

Breezy too said:


> Hi Ross,
> 
> It looks like the same model. Mine was a mbf140ss (stainless steel). Yours looks like the white equivalent mbf140rh.
> 
> If you're not sure and can inspect it before bidding - check that the freezer shelf can be removed by taking out the two screws in the back wall as per the OP.
> 
> If you get the right fridge, this really is a simple efficient way to cool control your ferments. I don't know why I took so long to get it organised.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Breezy



Excellent, thanks Breezy.


----------



## rossbaker

Right, I'm picking up a used minstral bar fridge (same as above) tomorrow evening. Now I need to decide whether to get a keg king, pre-wired temp controller, or order an stc-1000 and try to wire it myself. My inner lazy bastard is thinking it should be an easy choice...


----------



## rossbaker

Oh, dear... This thread got me quite excited. How silly did I feel when I got my fridge home tonight, removed the freezer shelf only to realize that my fermenter is still too tall... It's a longer, thinner one from the LHBS. So close, but still so far!

Oh well, time to think positive. I can either swap it our for my dads one (old coopers) or get a bunnings one. Door seal is a bit [email protected] too, but that should be an easy fix. Urrrgh, this hobby never lets up!


----------



## BNEdale

Hi all

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but i'm [SIZE=14.6px]bout to buy a small fermentation fridge, so excited to start AG brewing.[/SIZE]
Has anyone here used a fridge similar to this? [SIZE=14.6px]The model is a Homemaker 112L model HMBF112BWW.[/SIZE]
I'll be wanting to remove the freezer section from the top, is it as simple as removing the screws on the right and pulling the coil draw out? This will give me enough room to put my fermenter in using glad wrap instead of an airlock – but no chance unless i can get that freezer out.

Cheers
Dale


----------



## crowmanz

You can't pull out the metal bit, that's what cools the fridge. You will need to bend it to the side/back wherever. Should be some threads on here with pics. Just make sure you turn it off and do it warm.


----------



## BNEdale

Blast! Thanks Mash Maestro for the reply.


----------



## crowmanz

FYI The names on this site are the orange ones - so mine is crowmanz

It is fairly easy to shift/move/bend - I did it on my fermentation fridge


----------



## BNEdale

Sorry Crowmanz, thanks for the heads up. Will let you know how the bending goes. 

Cheers


----------



## unwrittenlaw

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread but I had a shocker today bending my chilling plate down to make more room in my fermenting bar fridge. I didn't put much pressure on it and cracked a pin head sized hole in the pipe weld join and caused a gas leak. I tried plugging it from leaking more with a bit of blu tack and tape to stop the leak but it's stuffed anyway. Will retire it to store bottles in secondary fermentation. 

Looking for another one now... need small again like bar fridge sized upright freezer preferably with cooling lines in the walls. 120-140L. Will check the tree... got an stc + heat belt ready to go. 

Any tips?


----------



## Bribie G

I'm not what you would call well off, not living in grinding poverty either, but I have never skimped on my core brewing equipment - and apart from my beloved crown urns probably the best investment I have ever made was in my kegmate / kegmaster fridges for fermenting, lagering, yeast storage and of course serving. They are made with brewing in mind.
They are still only $550 and beat anything you can get from The Good Guys or Gumtree absolutely hands down.


----------

